# Uhrheberrecht Arbeitnehmer



## Tobse (8. Okt 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich weiss - man darf hier im Internet keine Rechtsberatung abgeben aber eine "Empfehlung" oder ein "Tipp" wäre doch sehr schön.

Es geht um folgende Situation: Wir brauchen für unser Deployment ein kleines Tool. Die Basisfunktion ist ziemlich simpel allerdings baut sie auf mehreren Dateitypen und Protokollen auf. Für diese Dateitypen und Protokolle habe ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit (privat und Projektunabhängig) mal Libraries gebastelt. Sie würden die Entwicklung des Tools von 1 - 2 Wochen auf 1 - 2 Tage verkürzen. Allerdings enthält mein Vertrag folgende Passage:


> Der Arbeitnehmer tritt alle bekannten und unbekannten übertragbaren Rechte, an urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken, insbesondere an Computersoftware, die er [...] bei der Ausübung der Vertraglichen Tätigkeit entwickelt hat, unwiederruflich an den Arbeitgeber ab.



Wenn ich nun also meine Libraries einsetze: verschenke ich dann damit mein Urheberrecht daran?


----------



## Thallius (8. Okt 2014)

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

1) Es geht hier um etwas das was Wert ist -> Du gehst zum Rechtanwalt und läßt Dich beraten
2) Das Zeug ist nicht wirklich wertvoll -> Mach Deinen Chef glücklich und benutze sie einfach.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Tobse (8. Okt 2014)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> 1) Es geht hier um etwas das was Wert ist -> Du gehst zum Rechtanwalt und läßt Dich beraten



Ein noch privates Projekt welches, sobald fertiggwstellt, kommerziell werden soll baut auf diesen Libraries auf - sie leichtfertig zu verschenken kommt also nicht in Frage. Ein Rechtsanwalt kostet halt... dessen Aussage ist dafür aber auch verlässlich.
Ich hoffe nur, dass jemand hier diese Situation kennt und vllt mehr dazu weiss.


----------



## Thallius (8. Okt 2014)

Wenn es meine Lib wäre, dann würde ich diese mit einer entsprechenden Lizenz versehen und mit meinem Chef dann einen Vertrag aufsetzen, dass er diese Lib benutzen darf. Aber eben alles mit Anwalt. Eventuell kannst du ja mit Deinem Chef reden und er übernimmt die Kosten?
Wenn Du eine Adresse von einem guten Anwalt brauchst der sich auf sowas spezialisiert hat, dann bitte eine PM.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Joose (8. Okt 2014)

Ich bin kein Anwalt und es ist auch nur meine persönliche Interpretation:

Wenn du etwas zu Hause private entwickelst fällt das für mich nicht unter "Ausübung der Vertraglichen Tätigkeit".
Wäre es so hätten schon unzählige Entwickler ihren Arbeitsvertrag gebrochen  und viele OpenSource Entwicklungen gäbe es warhscheinlich nicht.

Also wie Thallius schon sagt: Lizenz für die Libraries aussuchen, Vertrag mit dem Chef aushandeln und fertig


----------



## Tobse (8. Okt 2014)

Okey, danke euch beiden! Dann werde ich mal einen Anwalt kontaktieren.


----------



## Ruzmanz (9. Okt 2014)

Einen Anwalt würde ich nicht nehmen. Versuche das mit deinem Chef zu klären. Das Urherberrecht kannst du nicht verlieren. Du müsstest evtl. nachweisen, dass du den Code schon vorher privat erstellt hast. Also kannst du deinen Chef verklagen, da seine Software (welche du erstellt hast) dein Urheberrecht verletzt ... Wirst du wahrscheinlich gewinnen. Ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen (habe da selbst keine Ahnung / Erfahrung), ist dein Chef wahrscheinlich in der Lage die gesamten Kosten wiederum von dir gerichtlich einzufordern (Illegale Tätigkeiten, welche der Chef nicht angeordnet hat; Vertrauensbruch; Vorsatz; ...).

Ich habe schon von mehreren Fällen gehört. Ein Arbeitnehmer entwickelt gerne in der Freizeit. Dem Chef gefallen die Ideen und er bringt den Arbeitnehmer dazu für +200€ Brutto/mtl. alle Rechte an den Quellcode, welche er in der Freizeit erstellt, abzutreten. War ein schlechter Deal ... der Arbeitnehmer bemerkt den Fehler zu spät und hat dann auch keine Lust mehr in der Freizeit zu programmieren. Bei dem Studenlohn hätte ich auch keine Motivation ... (ob so ein Vertrag zulässig ist, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, wenn sich beide Parteien damit abfinden)

Ein Arbeitnehmer steckt in der gleichen Situation wie du. Er redet mit dem Chef. Dieser ist davon überzeugt, dass sich der Aufwand erheblich reduzieren lässt. Der Chef schlägt vor, dass das Projekt zwar mit dem Tool umgesetzt werden kann, aber er nicht das Risiko trägt. Wenn das Projekt schneller fertiggestellt wird, dann gibt es einen Bonus pro Tag. Der Bonus war ein Geldbetrag, der mit nicht bekannt ist. Evtl. kann man sich die restlichen Tage auch frei nehmen, falls dir das eher in den Sinn kommt und der Chef nichts zahlen will.

Nochmal die selbe Story: Der Chef macht deutlich, dass es sonst keine Arbeit gibt. Ob das Projekt in 2 oder 20 Tagen erledigt wird, ist ihm eigentlich egal ... also möchte er das private Projekt nicht einbinden.


----------



## Tobse (9. Okt 2014)

Das Problem ist weniger, dass ich mich an dem Punkt mit meinem Chef nicht einigen könnte; wir kommen gut miteinander aus und er ist bei sowas meist sehr vernünftig. Aber egal zu welchem Schluss wir beide mündlich kommen möchte ich das trotzdem gerne Juristisch festhalten denn we weiss schon ob wir uns in 2 Jahren immernoch so gut verstehen? Aber wenn der Vertrag mein Vorhaben schon abdeckt, dann braucht es keine extra Regelung. Wenn nicht ist das zwischen mir und ihm eine einfache Sache: Er verzichtet auf die Rechte an meinem privat entwickelten Code und das Tool ist schnell fertig oder er besteht darauf, alle Rechte am Tool zu haben und muss warten.


----------



## chalkbag (10. Okt 2014)

Aus Sicht deines Chefs würde ich das mit den Bibliotheken aber auch kritisch sehen. Eine Bibliothek welche nur von einer Person betreut wird, ist produktiv eigentlich nicht einsetzbar. 
Was ist wenn ihr euch wie gesagt in zwei Jahren nicht mehr versteht, aber eine Anpassung an dieser Bibliothek erforderlich ist (z.B. fehlende Funktion, Fehler in der Bibliothek). Ich nehme an, dein Arbeitgeber dürfte diese aufgrund fehlender Rechte nicht anpassen. Dann müsste er die Bibliothek ersetzen, was natürlich auch nicht kostenlos ist. Oder wird deine Lizenz dann über einen Wartungsvertrag weiter betreut?
Um 5-10 MT einzusparen würden wir zumindest nicht dieses Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Ruzmanz (10. Okt 2014)

> Aber egal zu welchem Schluss wir beide mündlich kommen möchte ich das trotzdem gerne Juristisch festhalten denn we weiss schon ob wir uns in 2 Jahren immernoch so gut verstehen?



Okey, mit Ruhm und Ehre schaffst du es heutzutage nicht weit. Du gehst zu deinem Chef und redest mit ihm. Wenn er überhaupt interesse zeigt, DANN solltest du das schriftlich festhalten. Bei Kleinigkeiten rennt heute irgendwie jeder zum Anwalt, aber wenn man vor der Scheidung steht, dann hat niemand was vorher schriftlich vereinbart ...


----------

